# New batch grown up



## Detector (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

awe! Cuties!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

They are adorable!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

They are all adorable. I particularly like the one second from the left. Very pretty bird.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Eek! What sweet widdle babies.


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

:lol: the cuteness! They're all snuggled together haha.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

how cute!!!!


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

beautiful babies!


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I'm handraising my 1 remaining cockatiel chick. I can't imagine raising 5! How old are they? My baby is 4 weeks old today


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Cutest photo!!! Adorable they are all sooo gorgeous


----------

